# Plow prep question



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

My 06 was before they offered it,

In the options it shows "Includes power feed for backup and roof emergency light and forward lamp wiring harness."


Just wondering if anyone can explain the feed for backup and forward lamp wiring. Does this mean you don't require headlight plug adapters nor tap into the signal and park light wires?

As for the backup light, same thing there is power located someone just for a backup light?

Still early and don't have the new truck but attempting to get myself ready for when it comes in. wesport


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

bowtie_guy;1983540 said:


> My 06 was before they offered it,
> 
> In the options it shows "Includes power feed for backup and roof emergency light and forward lamp wiring harness."
> 
> ...


Snow plow prep has been an available option on GM trucks for over 25 years so it was around for your '06. the RPO code is VYU and it usually can be found inside the glove box door. To answer your question, (assuming you are getting a new '15) there is a separate wire in the harness for backup lights and your 7 pin trailer plug will be wired for it as well. There will be a switch in the over head console for the roof lamp circuit. Finding the wires for it can be an adventure as they are up above the headliner on the drivers side near the A pillar. You have to drop the headliner to find them. The forward lamp harness, I have no idea. I couldn't find it on mine. The good news is if you are putting a Fisher plow on, it's all plug and play, no splicing at all.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

woops, my mistake. For some reason I didn't think was available, although I didn't order it so makes sense. Was on lot. 

Yes waiting on a 2015.5 to be built.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

BOSS is plug and play as well. No wires to cut. I did need to trim the bumper on my 2015 GMC 2500HD though.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

How long they tell you it would be till your truck is built. Just ordered one last week. They told me 5 weeks.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

procuts0103;1984948 said:


> How long they tell you it would be till your truck is built. Just ordered one last week. They told me 5 weeks.


Still waiting for a build date, was told 12 to 16 weeks. Should hopefully hear a build take this week or next. Not too familiar with the process but guess they have to wait till some canadian crew cabs are being built? Not too sure.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

This sucks.... was told 5 weeks! I better go up to my dealer and see whats up.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Will be going down to Flint MI to do an assembly tour next Tuesday. Can't wait as it sounds good, get to see my truck get assembled some and started.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine is being built next week. Question. Can I go myself and pick it up Instead of waiting for GM to deliver it?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

bowtie_guy;1992776 said:


> Will be going down to Flint MI to do an assembly tour next Tuesday. Can't wait as it sounds good, get to see my truck get assembled some and started.


Im sorry you have to spend any time in Flint.......Get in and Get out before its dark.......:laughing:

Should be interesting to see the trucks built........


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

procuts0103;1992805 said:


> Mine is being built next week. Question. Can I go myself and pick it up Instead of waiting for GM to deliver it?


Thinking that is a no since your dealer must receive it then do the PDI. Until then they technically own it.



Defcon 5;1992831 said:


> Im sorry you have to spend any time in Flint.......Get in and Get out before its dark.......:laughing:
> 
> Should be interesting to see the trucks built........


I've never been to Flint, should I lock my doors and not stop if I see people near stop lights??


----------

